# K3B brennt langsam

## dreadhead

Hallo,

wenn ich mit K3B eine CD brenne und nebenher nichts mache habe ich bemerkt, dass die Brenngeschwindigkeit am Anfang bei ca 20x liegt (habe einen 40x-Brenner). Nach ca einem 4tel steigt die Geschwindigkeit auf ca. 28x und nach der Hälfte sinkt sie plötzlich ab und schwankt zwischen 2x und 5x hin und her.

Wenn ich nebenbei noch was anderes mache sinkt die Geschwindigkeit sofort auf 2x -5x runter und mein ganzes System wird extrem Träge.

1. top zeigt keinen Prozess der durchdreht (Prozessorleistung)

2. DMA ist für sämtliche Laufwerke aktiviert...

Was könnte es sonst noch sein?

Mfg

dreadhead

----------

## MrTom

Kernel-Versione?

ATAPI oder SCSI-Emu?

dmesg?

----------

## dreadhead

1. Kernel: gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r7 (ist aber bei r3 und vanilla 2.6.7 auch aufgetreten)

2. ATAPI

3. 

```
# dmesg

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 2989101

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdb: rw=0, want=14063204, limit=8388604

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 3515800

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdb: rw=0, want=14063208, limit=8388604

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 3515801

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdb: rw=0, want=12627440, limit=8388604

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 3156859

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdb: rw=0, want=12627444, limit=8388604

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 3156860

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdb: rw=0, want=12627504, limit=8388604

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 3156875

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdb: rw=0, want=12627508, limit=8388604

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 3156876

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdb: rw=0, want=12627696, limit=8388604

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 3156923

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdb: rw=0, want=12627700, limit=8388604

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 3156924

```

Die Ausgabe habe ich gekürzt, da sich diese Meldung für jeden Block wiederholt

----------

## dreadhead

Hab grad bemerkt dass die Fehler in dmesg nicht vom Brennvorgang ausgelöst werden sondern noch von vorher da sind als ich versucht habe mit dvdbackup eine dvd zu lesen...

Der Brennvorgang gibt keine Meldungen aus

----------

## boris64

hi,

ähnliche probleme (grausame "geschwindigkeit", andauernd buffer underruns, etc.)

bestehen hier auch beim brennen via k3b, komischerweise erst seit kernels 2.6.8-r1 bis -r7

(da war doch was mit den cdrtools, aber seit -r3 sollte das doch eigentlich gefixt sein, nicht?).

ps: stehe auch etwas ratlos da, nehme also zum brennen im augenblick 

noch einen alten kernel (2.6.5-irgendwas), da haut scheinbar alles fehlerfrei hin.

----------

## tycho1983

Hast du den key zum DVD brennen gesetzt?

----------

## boris64

hey dreadhead *bump*,

hat sich dein problem mittlerweile von selbst gelöst?

ich benutze mittlerweile die development-source-2.6.9_rc3 (o.ä.),

dort brennt cdrdao (unter k3b) wenigstens fehlerfrei, wenn auch langsam

und mit 2 min. anlaufzeit (nerviges anfahren/abbremsen beim starten des brennvorgangs^^).

ich habe unter einem anfall von selbstzweifeln das ganze mal unter windows

getestet und dort wird meine gentoo-livecd in minimaler zeit ohne hänger und dergleichen gebrannt.

----------

## dreadhead

ne. hab das problem immer noch... Ich hab aber bemerkt, dass mein alter CD-brenner mit der vollen geschwindigkeit (14x) funktioniert. Allerdings kann ich nebenher nichts mehr machen, da mein system sooo langsam wird.

----------

## boris64

ich vermute mal, dass das irgendwie mit den cdrtools/cdrdao zusammenhängt.

kennt jemand eine alternative bzw. gibt es überhaupt eine???

das ist ja so nicht mehr akzeptabel, würde gerne was anderes zum brennen nehmen, wenn es denn nur etwas gäbe.

----------

## schienenhaenger

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich vermute mal, dass das irgendwie mit den cdrtools/cdrdao zusammenhängt.
> 
> kennt jemand eine alternative bzw. gibt es überhaupt eine???
> 
> das ist ja so nicht mehr akzeptabel, würde gerne was anderes zum brennen nehmen, wenn es denn nur etwas gäbe.

 

Jetzt mal ganz ruhig. Hier ist jemand, der zumindest seinen Desktop von FreeBSD nach Linux wechseln möchte. In Zeiten von GHZ und GB ist ein Rechner unter Linux unter Umständen ausgelastet und/oder der Brenner kann gar nicht mit voller Leistung brennen, weil dauernd Burn Proof oder Just Link aktiviert werden? Sagt, das das nicht war ist!

In meinem zur Zeit ausgemusterten FreeBSD-Server (P1/133Mhz/64MB/430FX) steckt ein alter 12x Brenner für Backup-Zwecke! Der Brenner brennt mit 12x, Top sagt (zumindest in meiner Erinnerung) max. 20% CPU, auf einer anderen Session merkte man nichts, wenn keine Disk-IO gefragt war oder sehr wenig, wenn doch!

Mit Bitte um Aufklärung...

Tschau, Stefan.

----------

## boris64

@schienenhaenger:

diese fehler treten bei mir erst seit kernel >=2.6.8 auf, vorher lief das ganze 1a

(so wie das auch laufen sollte, fullspeed mit kaum cpu-auslastung). 

irgendwas ist hier also im busch. nur was?!

----------

## aZZe

Ich hänge mich hiermit mal auch an diesem Thread. Ich vermute mal sehr stark, dass diese Geschichte  was mit dem kernel zu tun hat. Habe hier jetzt die gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6 laufen und mein LG GSA-4160B brennt CDs immer noch mit 3 facher Geschw. Es ist zum kotzen. Unter Windoof natürlich keine Probleme. Ich hoffe das fixt mal einer. *aufbugs.gentoogeh*

----------

